# Running Notes-Chopin Revolutionary Etude.



## 009

* under construction *


----------



## The Angel of Music

My favorite piano piece is Etude Revolutionary! YEAH!! IT RULES!!!!


----------



## Daniel

So DW will give you soon good hints to play it perfect in a week, The Angel of Music. B)


----------



## 009

Quoted:....good hints to play it perfect in a week...
That is if u sweat at it everyday! 
I'll get it posted soon. So keep coming back Angel!


----------



## Daniel

Sweat at it everyday...oh yes i remember, when i played it, was a stressy time :lol: , but i didnt reach the perfection


----------



## The Angel of Music

LOL Daniel...if you could reach PERFECTION on the piano piece Etude Revolutionary...then you would be famous :lol: jk.


----------



## 009

While I'm still trying to figure how to do the dwnld without redirecting thing :huh: , this is the opening excerpt done years ago. I had it on musicetc forum as part of a larger lesson plan. But now the site has re-stared all over again, so the lesson plan is gone. I'll rewrite it with more audio samples. 

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/7/ytanddwmusic.htm

I have a full recording done during a recital as an encore. I'll post it here tomorrow. Yipee! :lol:


----------



## Hamfast

I like this Etude,but I prefer others: gis-moll, Des-dur, a-moll op25
What judge you on this theme?


----------



## Daniel

The Winterwind (a-minor)? Oh oh, the right hand is rather an example why I always don't dare to play it....:lol:


----------

